# Carbonizpn instead of Peat Moss



## AkimboJimbo (6 mo ago)

Overseeding in the next few weeks and was considering using Carbonizpn to cover the seed instead of peat moss. I know it's significantly more expensive but I'm only overseeing my front yard (~2,000sqft) so I plan on using 3 bags. All the reading I've done thus far leads me to believe it would be a better option than peat (excluding cost). Wanted to get some insights from anyone that may have used it in this way?


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Peat moss applied w/ a peat roller has been my go-to product as a top dressing during new lawn seeding and for tilling into soil for enhancement. It has always worked very well for me.

The CarbonizPN Soil Enhancer looks like a great alternative for that application.

Please update the forum, including images, if going that route.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Compost that is kept dry from good bulk supplier is a much better choice than peat moss. In fact, it's the secret sauce.

Never tried the Mirimichi stuff, but like most designer products, it's probably not worth it for a tier 1 lawn.


----------



## DocTodd (9 mo ago)

I ended up with a bulk supply of free to me CarbonizPN due to a shipping error. I was able to put down about 1000# under about 2k sq ft of new sod a couple months ago. To be honest, I don't find the sod around the pool to be doing any better or worse than the rest of the sod. The best area of my sod is within the carbonizpn area, but it also has the best irrigation coverage, protection from prevailing winds, and gets morning shade with all of the afternoon sun.

In the end, if you've got 150 bucks to spare and want to give it a try to compare to previous years of overseeding…I say give it a go. But if you are looking at keep costs within a smaller budget then I'd stick with a fine compost or peat moss as mentioned above.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

AkimboJimbo said:


> Overseeding in the next few weeks and was considering using Carbonizpn to cover the seed instead of peat moss. I know it's significantly more expensive but I'm only overseeing my front yard (~2,000sqft) so I plan on using 3 bags. All the reading I've done thus far leads me to believe it would be a better option than peat (excluding cost). Wanted to get some insights from anyone that may have used it in this way?


"Better" depends on your definition of what you are trying to do. If goal is to get best germination and establishment then Peat Moss is best to keep seeds moist and germinate. However if your soil is deficient and needs amending then CarbonizePN may have some advantages. IMO keep it simple and go with peat moss. Use mirimichi stuff if everything else is at 99% and you are looking for last 1% to perfect. The cost is just not worth it most of the time.


----------



## AkimboJimbo (6 mo ago)

I completed the overseed yesterday and used both Carbonizpn and peat moss. As mentioned the Carbonizpn just doesn't provide the same type of cover the peat does along with its water holding attributes. Maybe one could achieve this with the same volume of Carbonizpn but the cost would be astronomical. Still happy I got down 3 bags on 2k sqft. Should help add some organic material the soil needed.

On another note the Carbonizpn went through my Earthway 2150 with just a few bumps here and there to knock thing around. I did invest in a Spyker Blade Agitator for Ice Melt I dropped into my Earthway. Along with that, I ensured I poured everything through the screen on top of my Earthway so larger chunks were broken up before going into the hopper. 
It's been noted Carbonizpn doesn't place nice with rotary spreaders.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Whats in this stuff ? 
Anyone know ?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> Whats in this stuff ?
> Anyone know ?


50/50 biochar/swine manure


----------

